# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Monopoly mal anders

## Erich

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/154629..._by_liv_films/

... irgendwie genial, das ganze Drama in ein paar Sekunden filmisch darzustellen  

(wenn Video nicht von alleine startet, Seite aktualisieren anclicken)

----------


## Robert

Wie findet man sowas?

----------


## schiene

> Wie findet man sowas?


also ich finds garnicht so schlecht  :cool:

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Wie findet man sowas?
> 
> 
> also ich finds garnicht so schlecht


Robert meint bestimmt, wie man sowas im Intenet findet, oder?

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Robert
> 
> ...


lieber Erich,scheinbar,nein ganz sicher,habe ich eine andere Art von Humor und Ironie die bei dir nicht so richtig ankommt!Sieh mal alles bissel lockerer  ::

----------


## Erich

Stimmt, ich bevorzuge mehr die (Real-)Satire, Wortspiel... und wenn etwas nicht eindeutig ist, also zwei Möglichkeiten bestehen und die eine genannt wird, dann frage ich schon mal, ob es auch die andere gewesen sein könnte.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/833113...funny_classic/

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Robert
> 
> ...


Ich fand das Video toll und hätte gerne einen Tip für die erfolgreiche Suche nach sowas im Internet.

----------


## Erich

> Ich fand das Video toll und hätte gerne einen Tip für die erfolgreiche Suche nach sowas im Internet.


Das war ein Zufallstreffer und der ging so (kleine Bastelanleitung):

1. Man aktiviere in Skype den "SkypeMe" - Modus.

2. Man beantworte jedes "hi" oder "hello" mit "hi" oder "hello", wartet 5 Minuten und blockiert dann diese xxx-sites-Werbung.

3. Man bekommt plötzlich eine "normale" Antwort von sexy_julia0815 aus Las Vegas USA, weil "sie" oder wer auch immer anscheinend gerade nix vor der Livecam zu tun hat.

4. Nach einer Stunde Quasseln über alles mögliche (nur nicht über das, was kostenpflichtig gewesen wäre) Kontakte im Skype ausgetauscht.

5. In ihrem Kontakt der link auf ein video
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1457759/tricky_chick/

6. Auf der Site mal bissel herumgesucht und das mit dem Monopoly gefunden...

So einfach ist das, Robert

----------


## Daniel Sun

Der war aber auch nicht schlecht...der Trick mit den Würfeln!  ::

----------


## Erich

> Der war aber auch nicht schlecht...der Trick mit den Würfeln!


Mein Favorit ist der Clip über die Bier-Diät

----------

